# Sig Sauer P220 .45



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Very clean Sig in .45. Has 2 mags and the blue Sig case with it. This is a full size P220. $500 firm


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sold


----------

